# Weatherby 7mm.08 compact with Leupold VX II 3X10



## USMC/Kill! (Sep 26, 2008)

I just bought a Weatherby Vanguard chambered in 7mm.08 and threw a VX II 3X10 on it. I live on a large farm where shots of 225 meters aren't unusual. I want the best round I can get, maybe a sirocco swift? I don't have much expirence shooting this caliber, but have expirence shooting .223, 30.06 and 7mm mag. Any sugestions for this Marine Shooter? :sniper:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

USMC/Kill! said:


> I just bought a Weatherby Vanguard chambered in 7mm.08 and threw a VX II 3X10 on it. I live on a large farm where shots of 225 meters aren't unusual. I want the best round I can get, maybe a sirocco swift? I don't have much expirence shooting this caliber, but have expirence shooting .223, 30.06 and 7mm mag. Any sugestions for this Marine Shooter? :sniper:


For deer I take it?

I've always like the Winchester Failsafes, but since they don't make them any more.... I've heard their new Winchester XP3 is quite the deer load.

Any of the big name brands, will probably also do fine. That's the thing about bullets and guns, their like trucks, if you buy any of the big name brands they will probably work out just fine.

And deer are pretty to easy to take down, it'd be different if you were talking about elk, cape buffalo or bears.


----------



## USMC/Kill! (Sep 26, 2008)

No Cape Buffalo yet... but I wanted a versitile rifle. I've heard the sirocco does well, but I also was thinking Rem. corelock @ 135 gr would do fine as well. I'm proficient to shoot over 200 but wanted the right round for 50-250 without problem.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I actually did a study to see how different trajectories were for a 300WM. I compared a 150gr, 165gr, and 180gr all from the same manufacturer. At 500 yards there was about 3 inches difference in the trajectory between them all. For your purposes up to about 300 yards, I believe you could pick any bullet brand and weight, and as long as you compared medium loads to medium loads and hot loads to hot loads, I doubt you'd see 3 inches difference at 300 yards. It is really kind of moot point at those ranges.


----------



## USMC/Kill! (Sep 26, 2008)

I've heard on other fourms that 150 gr drops after 150 yeards. I haven't poked holes with it yet. Any advice on gr size?


----------



## USMC/Kill! (Sep 26, 2008)

I can live with 3in at 300 yards!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My personal preference would be for a 150gr. I use the Sierra game king in my 7x57 (which is ballistically a twin with the 7mm08). It has yeilded excellent results.


----------



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

My wife shoots a Remington in 7mm-08. She has killed antelope, deer and elk with 140 grain Nosler accubonds. They shoor real nice in her rifle and kills em dead.


----------



## USMC/Kill! (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh no, I've had a lot of expirence with many different types of wepon systems. I engineered explosives so when I was on the range it was for a different type of disipline.

I've used H&K Mp5, M2 carbine, various Barrett rifles, Rem 700, Mos 500, and lot of handguns! Mainly my job was to kill the enemy with a big boom than a little one, but to answer your question yes I have expirence on different wepons but I can't speek of them with any tangeble expertise.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

From "Handloads That Work", John Barsness recommended a 139 gr Hornady SP Interlock over 50 gr of H4350. I've run this out of a couple of Remingtons at magazine box OAL (2.82).

Get a very consistent 2875 fps out of a 20" barrel. Perfect MV for a cup and core deer bullet. The 139 gr .284 interlock is among the best pure deer bullets on the market today.

Do not start at 50 gr H4350 for any other bullet in the 140 gr range. The 139 Hornady has a significantly shorter bearing surface and can safely take more powder.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I have several custom built 7mm08's all for deer hunting!!
I am very partial of nolser balistic tips, or combine technolgys 140 grain balistic tip silver tips! heads, .( same basic head!)
I have used the the factory loaded silver tips to kill caribou out to 400 yards with one shot kills, dropping them in there tracks, and whitetails out to 350 yards!!
But I would say there are a ton of great bullets out there, I would shot and see what your gun likes best!! and then stick with them,
My rifles are kinda picky, what it likes it groups under a half inch at 100yrds, what it doesn't about 3 inches!!
so shot and see, but I like the 140 grains heads, good for anything!! within reason!!


----------

